# Pink rings around yolk



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

My ISA Browns have been laying for a few months now, and their eggs have been completely normal and unremarkable. Except for today, when I hard-boiled some and noticed there are pink rings around the yolk, and it's in most of them. Is this normal? Are they safe to eat?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Do you have any roosters?


----------



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> Do you have any roosters?


No, we only have hens


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know clucklucky. I've never really seen anything like that. Can you find out who's doing it? Is it more than once?


----------



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

I only have three hens and it was in half a dozen or so eggs from the same couple of days, so I'm assuming it's all of them. We haven't eaten any of them and we'll check their new eggs tomorrow. The pink part is not noticeable if the egg is raw, only if it's hard-boiled.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a link for you, it may be caused by bacteria. "Is the appearance of eggs related to egg safety?"
http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...ration/shell-eggs-from-farm-to-table/ct_index


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Here's a link for you, it may be caused by bacteria. "Is the appearance of eggs related to egg safety?"
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...ration/shell-eggs-from-farm-to-table/ct_index


Do you know what would cause the Pseudomonas bacteria?Sick chicken,bad shells, eggs off temperature, etc... ?


----------



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you have a picture or description of what an egg looks like when it's infected with the Pseudomonas bacteria?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Eggs are porous. They breathe. Clean nests, clean bottoms, collection everyday helps 95%. I don't know how chickens carry pseudomonas without being sick. I've never had an egg that was enclosed in pink . I do get a spot now and then.


----------



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

I hard-boiled some fresh eggs yesterday and they seemed normal, so I'm not sure what it was.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Who knows . If it's a one time occurrence, it might be some egg factory malfunction. We all have malfunctions, don't we?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe something they ate affected the eggs...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have one hen out there laying green eggs -- not the shell color, the 'whites' inside is green when boiled. I thought they were rotten at first and couldn't for the life of me figure out where I was picking up rotten eggs but it was green... bright green and not rotten at all. Think one of my regular customers got one and scared them off. SIIIIGH. Best I can tell is she was just going nuts on eating clovers and plants out there. I have no other theory. Eggs can be weird sometimes. Not sure what would cause pink - is she still laying them like that? Maybe it'll pass.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think green in a hard boiled egg means overcooked.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Overcooked yolks can turn green, yes. I mean the whole _white_ of the egg was green. I cooked a lobster pot full (what was left over from the week) and three were green. Weirdest thing I have ever seen. I'll take a photo if I come across it again.


----------



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

Over a couple of days the pink ring got smaller until we got an egg with just a dot of pink, and now they're normal. I have no idea what it was, but we've started eating the eggs again with no ill effects.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Different colors, but generally green, happen with the boiled eggs creating hydrogen sulfide that reacts with iron in the egg. It is best to let eggs get close to room temperature before boiling them, instead of right from the refrigerator into the pot of boiling water.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Who knows? Right?


----------



## TasteBud (Jul 10, 2021)

clucklucky said:


> Over a couple of days the pink ring got smaller until we got an egg with just a dot of pink, and now they're normal. I have no idea what it was, but we've started eating the eggs again with no ill effects.


I know some years have gone by since your post, but this happened to me also. I'm wondering if you ever came up with an answer. This forum came up when I searched the same. I noticed pink swirled in 2 or 3 hardboiled egg yolks. I then needed eggs for a recipe and as I cracked them, I noticed a couple more with pink spots. I tossed them out and after going through 4-5, I got to normal ones again. I only have 3 hens and it seemed to be all 3 birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hmm, I was going to say might have been a fertile egg but you said you didn't have any roosters soo, I honestly don't know what it is...


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

Here is a picture of pseudomonas bacteria in eggs, Doesn't look like your eggs though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh man, that's awful looking. I don't think I could ever eat an egg again if that landed in my pan.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

Yup pretty yucky, but I don't think this bacteria is the cause of the red ring. That bacteria will spread like fire, and that egg only had a small pink line. Could leave it go a week and then crack them, then you'd see if it is bacteria causing it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, it's more than likely a bacteria that's invaded the egg? I need to do some digging to see if I can understand how this happened. Is it from the hen or is it because the egg's exterior barrier was breached.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

I would guess, internal. While the egg was forming inside the chicken, to get where it is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did so some digging. I would have thought the same thing but it looks like it's penetrating the shell after it's laid. One said it was from an overly dirty egg. Others ran experiments contaminating the egg externally.


----------

